# Your pets' favourite toys/treats?



## DarcyGerbil (Jul 23, 2013)

Just thought this might be a fun easy thread, it's probably been done before but here's a new one!  Just post a picture or add an attatchment of your pets' fave toy or treat (or both!  ) If you have any pets that aren't small animals (dogs, cats etc.) feel free to show us theirs as well! I can't wait to see what you post, maybe your post might convince someone else to try it out! Remember to give a description of what it is (e.g. Name, purpose, estimated price etc.) . Have fun!


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

Well aside from the ubiquitous toilet role tube which is every gerbils favourite toy my girls very much enjoy the little playground section of their tank for climbing and the coconut shell to scratch at and rock around in
















And when they're out for play time of course they like to use their human as a climbing frame too, so they can get up high and see everything









looking forward to everyone elses suggestions, great idea for a thread :thumbsup:


----------



## DarcyGerbil (Jul 23, 2013)

Aww looks like they have great fun! That reminds me I was going to put up some chinchilla shelves and bird perches in our cage for climbing . Loving the cardboard play pen! I'll show mine as soon as I can hog the laptop! Hehe.


----------

